# What's your favorite appetizer to bring to parties?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I need to bring one to a party tomorrow, and I am drawing a blank.

I need ideas! (It's a spaghetti dinner/Wii sports party with about 17 adults and 5 kids, if that helps.)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Bruschetta - onions, garlic and tomatoes sauteed in olive oil and put on sliced french bread. Topped with cheese (I usually use pepperjack) and baked.

Stuffed mushrooms - stuff with cream cheese, garlic powder and drizzled italian dressing. Baked until the cream cheese browns a little.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

For an informal party like that, I'd probably just be lazy and bring hummus and crackers


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My latest thing to take to something like that is tzatziki and mini pitas. I make the tzatziki but you wouldn't have to.


----------



## racheepoo (Jan 9, 2010)

7 layer dip or spinach/artichoke dip with chips are my standbys.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Gougeres (Cheese Puffs)

And what cheese puffs they are! Super easy. Also, extremely impressive. The hot, cheesy, flaky deliciousness of these things cannot be overstated. Waltz into a party or potluck with a tray of them and your culinary reputation will be secured for life.

1 cup water
6 Tbs butter
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup flour
4 eggs
1 cup shredded cheese (any kind you want - go crazy)

Preheat the oven to 425.
Lightly butter a cookie sheet.

Put the water, butter, salt and pepper in a pot. Heat until the butter is melted and the mixture is boiling rapidly.

Add the flour to the butter mixture all at once and continue to cook, stirring till the mixture forms a ball and leaves the sides of the pan clean (this will take under a minute, if that).

Remove from heat and beat in the eggs, one at a time. Incorporate each one thoroughly before adding the next. (This is the only hard part. Those eggs will not want to mix in. But keep beating; they will).
Then stir in the cheese.

Place rounded spoonfuls (about the size of a walnut) on the cookie sheet. Bake about 20 minutes or till puffed and golden. Makes around 28. Try not to eat them all before the guests arrive.

I am telling you.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

since they are providing dinner and it a heavier dinner being pasta I'd probably bring a dessert type thing to share. A nice parfait or cut up fruit tray. Maybe a pie or some other dessert.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I always bring grain free appys:

Devilled eggs in a billion varieties (regular, crab, quacamole, spicy...)

stuffed mushroom caps

bacon wrapped cream cheese stuffed jalapenos

sliced ham spread with cream cheese rolled up around pickled asparagus or spicy pickled green beans

Hot wings, terriaki wings, lemon pepper wings, maple garlic wings... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... (homemade wings are always a hit)

bacon wrapped steak bites with bbq dipping sauce


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
I always bring grain free appys:

sliced ham spread with cream cheese rolled up around pickled asparagus or spicy pickled green beans











OMG I SO love these. I can't do much dairy, but I can eat buttermilk/homemade cultured cheeses in small amounts and it's soooooo good!

Fruit salad and some kind of thing that can stand on it's own for me and be dip for crackers for people who eat them is always good


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

mmm... salmon spread.. I use equal parts baked salmon and cream cheese.. then add about a tablespoon of liquid smoke.. chopped onions/tomatoes/celery.. serve with crackers.

This is an excellent use for leftover baked salmon btw, I rarely make it JUST for the appetizer option, it is usually something I make the day after we had salmon for dinner.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Yum! Thanks for all the great ideas. I'm going to pick something and go to the store tomorrow morning. But I am definitely going to be trying some for just me!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

1 pack lil smokies hot dogs wrapped in crescent rolls cut into thirds.
fill bottom of baking pan with pecan pcs. pour 6 tbsp honey and 6 tbsp butter over nuts.
place wrapped smokies ontop.
bake per crescent directions.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I usually make crab dip. I make it in a hollowed-out bread bowl but it's not necessary (any baking dish will do). It's pretty simple, basically some shredded crab (I use canned), cream cheese, cheddar, mayo, diced onion, and dill weed. Sprinkle with parmesan, bake for about an hour. You can serve it with bread cubes, crackers, or veggie sticks. I've been known to eat it with a spoon too.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

my current fave is slices of cucumber topped with a bit of cream cheese (dairy or not), a bit of smoked salmon, some capers and a sliver of red onion. I slice the cukes with a ripply knife so the cheese sticks better but its not necessary. A plateful of these looks really pretty and I find people appreciate that there is no bread involved!


----------



## Super_mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

Dolmas would be the perfect party finger foods.. Though it not difficult it takes some time to prepare...


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Gougeres (Cheese Puffs)

And what cheese puffs they are! Super easy. Also, extremely impressive. The hot, cheesy, flaky deliciousness of these things cannot be overstated. Waltz into a party or potluck with a tray of them and your culinary reputation will be secured for life.

1 cup water
6 Tbs butter
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup flour
4 eggs
1 cup shredded cheese (any kind you want - go crazy)

Preheat the oven to 425.
Lightly butter a cookie sheet.

Put the water, butter, salt and pepper in a pot. Heat until the butter is melted and the mixture is boiling rapidly.

Add the flour to the butter mixture all at once and continue to cook, stirring till the mixture forms a ball and leaves the sides of the pan clean (this will take under a minute, if that).

Remove from heat and beat in the eggs, one at a time. Incorporate each one thoroughly before adding the next. (This is the only hard part. Those eggs will not want to mix in. But keep beating; they will).
Then stir in the cheese.

Place rounded spoonfuls (about the size of a walnut) on the cookie sheet. Bake about 20 minutes or till puffed and golden. Makes around 28. Try not to eat them all before the guests arrive.

I am telling you.

You sure did tell me! Oh my gosh, those are AWESOME!!!! I *just* took some out of the oven, and I believe I'll be eating nothing else for supper, lol! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the wonderful recipe. I doubled it and got to use up 8 eggs.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i always take cucumber sandwiches. i buy that cocktail rye bread. i take a tub of cream cheese and a pakcet of dry ranch dressing and mix it up then spred it on the bread. add a slice of cucumber on top of that and sprinkle dill on top. i have loved these since childhood and my kids will eat them gone!

eta: i am making those chesse puffs soon! thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

**burp**

Watch out, those cheese puffs will get ya, lol! MMMMM!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

7 layer dip is always a hit, as is this buffalo chicken dip (I use real chicken instead of the icky canned stuff). Cream cheese stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon is probably my favorite appetizer--so, so delicious!! I also like to just take veggie trays with a mayo curry powder dip. . .fresh veggies are nice when there are a lot of heavy foods around (and the kids usually tear it up).


----------



## luckysgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Gougeres (Cheese Puffs)

Oh, gougeres.







These, along with raspberry _anything_, haunt my dreams.

Lately I've been a _tad_ bit obsessed with my mini muffin pan, so I've been taking miniature quiches. I use pre-made dough on days that I'm really pressed for time (which is, like, everyday







) and vary the ingredients.

My traditional favorites are spinach and swiss or endive and goat cheese, but you could pretty much just go crazy and use whatever you happen to have on hand.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Lately I am all over the cheese plate. I get three different varieties of cheese, slice some good crusty bread pretty thinly, bring olive oil and a balsamic creme for dipping, and throw on some roasted peppers or olives or artichoke hearts. tasty and social







Brighten it up with a few sprigs of rosemary.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Dill Dip

16oz each Mayo and sour cream (you can sub yogurt for the sour cream if you like)
3 teaspoons dried dill
3 tablespoons Beau Monde seasoning mix
1 bunch green onions sliced

mix well.

I usually serve it in a pumpernickel bread bowl and cube an extra loaf of pumpernickel for dipping. I also serve various veggies for dipping. Cucumber and grape tomatoes are my favorites.

It's best if you mix the dip the night before so the flavors have time to combine.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

So glad you liked the cheese puffs, Chicky2! I got the recipe from my mother and am happy to have passed it along.


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMelis* 
Lately I am all over the cheese plate. I get three different varieties of cheese, slice some good crusty bread pretty thinly, bring olive oil and a balsamic creme for dipping, and throw on some roasted peppers or olives or artichoke hearts. tasty and social







Brighten it up with a few sprigs of rosemary.

Love this -- but what is balsamic creme?


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Its a cream of balsamic ~ essentially a reduction ~ made from a mixture of grape must and aged balsamic. I buy it at a local italian specialty store ~ though it isn't super expensive, the brand that I get is Isolda....they have several different varieties and all are excellent. Its thick and syrupy balsamic delight


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Glazed bacon wrapped water chestnuts .... which I am now craving!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I need to copy off this thread. I'll never remember all these ideas.


----------



## simple living mama (May 4, 2005)

I get polenta, slice it about 1/2 inch thick and fry them lightly with olive oil on each side in a pan. I throw a dollop of creamy goat cheese on top with a smidgen of sun dried tomato paste out of the can. They are to die for.

Another yummy is fresh beets baked on an oven try with olive oil. 20 minutes on both sides. Again a dollop of goat cheese and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice over the top. Always a hit.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Gougeres (Cheese Puffs)

Hmmm... I don't think these travel well. They get soggy when you have to take them to parties. For at home, they're great, but I think the thread is about appetizers that travel well. That is always much more difficult.

I think cold appetizers are best for travel. A cheese plate is always appropriate with some good crusty bread and you can't beat the convenience and transportability. This is a great idea, IMO:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMelis* 
Lately I am all over the cheese plate. I get three different varieties of cheese, slice some good crusty bread pretty thinly, bring olive oil and a balsamic creme for dipping, and throw on some roasted peppers or olives or artichoke hearts. tasty and social







Brighten it up with a few sprigs of rosemary.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Hmmm... I don't think these travel well. They get soggy when you have to take them to parties. For at home, they're great, but I think the thread is about appetizers that travel well. That is always much more difficult.

These gougeres don't get soggy. No, ma'am. Believe me, I've brought them to many a party. Always a hit.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
These gougeres don't get soggy. No, ma'am. Believe me, I've brought them to many a party. Always a hit.

Oh, I've made gougères for many, many years (20+) and have tried taking them to cocktail parties as well. They steam when you cover them and this does not allow them to retain the same texture... they also collapse in the center, which should be nothing but air, and get soggy when they collapse... in my experience. I've used the exact same recipe as your mothers... I got it from a 1959 edition of Betty Crocker's Guide to Easy Entertaining. I'm not trying to be difficult, just saying that in MY experience, they don't transport well. They are WONDERFUL for home, though.


----------

